# Magazine plug



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The sage grouse hunt begins the end of Sept. If I'm not mistaken the dove hunt is still going at that time. Although it isn't common to see doves while looking for sage grouse, would he still need to have a plug in his shotgun?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, if you shoot any migratory species your gun needs to be plugged.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are just hunting sage grouse then you don't need the plug but don't get caught with a dove while doing so.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> If you are just hunting sage grouse then you don't need the plug but don't get caught with a dove while doing so.


Or shooting at one-8/-


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I should have been a little more specific. The question is in reference to my grandson. He has no intention of hunting/shooting at any doves/crows/Eurasian doves/pigeons. He also doesn't have (not getting) a HIP number. He has misplaced his "plug" for his shotgun and didn't want to go get a new one. I was just concerned that with the dove hunt going on at the same time, there could be a question of needing a plug ("prima fascia evidence") if there were a few doves around. He will also be hunting muzzie deer on the same trip.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I have been on many duck hunts where on the drive out a hunter realized that they removed the plug for a previous quail or chukar hunt and forgot to put it back in. The easiest cheapest fix is the outer shell of a Bic pen cut to proper length with a pocket knife. Why chance it? If your grandson really plans on knocking down a sage grouse on the 4th or 5th shell then maybe other things need to be addressed. Having a plug only increases the possibility to hunt more species of birds. My experience on hunts where plugs are not required are geared more for a large slow flushing covey that jumps after a death march up a nasty slope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I always considered the extra couple of rounds in the shotgun without a plug just a place to carry 2 or 3 extra rounds without having to put them into my pockets. Not that you would need them once you flush a sage grouse. I highly doubt that you would get off more than 2 rounds at them once they are flushed.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I always considered the extra couple of rounds in the shotgun without a plug just a place to carry 2 or 3 extra rounds without having to put them into my pockets. Not that you would need them once you flush a sage grouse. I highly doubt that you would get off more than 2 rounds at them once they are flushed.


With Chukars and Quail those extra two rounds make a big difference. I can't count the number of times I have stood in the middle of a covey as they jumped one at a time without time to reload between shots. Never hunted those stinky old sage grouse much so I can't say for sure, but with Chukars and Quail it is more common that the birds rise one or two at a time. After you've walked up and down about 5 miles of mountains it's pretty frustrating to stand there desperately trying to reload as the birds casually jump up all around you and fly away.


----------

